# 这条裙子我穿好看吗？



## L3P

Hi,guys.

I`m a little confused about the formation of the sentence
这条裙子我穿好看吗？

Does it mean 'Do I look good wearing this skirt'? / 'Does this skirt look good on me?'
If so,why is  then there no 得 after 穿? 

这条裙子我穿得好看吗？


Thanks.


----------



## stephenlearner

From 汉典(http://www.zdic.net/z/19/xs/5F97.htm)，you can see 得 as an auxiliary word has three meanings:  

(1) 用在动词后面,表示能够或可以。如:我们可粗心不得;她能去我为什么去不得

(2) 用在动词和补语中间,表示可能。如:我拿得动;那办得到

(3) 用在动词或形容词后面,连接表示程度或结果的补语。如:冷得打哆嗦;笑得肚子痛

None of them fits your context.


----------



## L3P

stephenlearner said:


> None of them fits your context.



I meant:
心疼得慌
洗得乾净 
兵士凶, 她更凶, 凶得人家反笑了
你说得很对
这条裙子我穿得好看吗？


----------



## SuperXW

I think it's more like "Does this skirt look good on me?"
The sentence structure is kind of special, I guess that's why you are confused.
A sentence in regular structure should be 我穿这条裙子好看吗？ "Do I look good wearing this skirt?"
When some lady hold “this skirt” in hand, she may conveniently say 这条裙子 at the beginning, leaving everything else unchanged.

I think we may have different ways to explain this special and less-informal structure.
My way: the original full sentence should be 如果我穿这条裙子好看吗？
Colloquially, 如果我穿 becomes a less-important additional information, so the sentence becomes 这条裙子，（如果）我穿，好看吗？ "This skirt, (if) I wear, looks good?"


----------



## brofeelgood

L3P said:


> 这条裙子我穿得好看吗？Thanks.



This is literally asking if *the manner* in which the skirt was worn was pleasant (to watch). 

I agree with SuperXW's point regarding word order. The best way to ask this is 我穿这条裙子好看吗? = Do I look good in this skirt?


----------



## L3P

SuperXW said:


> I think we may have different ways to explain this special and less-informal structure.
> My way: the original full sentence should be 如果我穿这条裙子好看吗？
> Colloquially, 如果我穿 becomes a less-important additional information, so the sentence becomes 这条裙子，（如果）我穿，好看吗？ "This skirt, (if) I wear, looks good?"



Thanks a lot,SuperXW. Couldn`t have been explained better.我知道了.
It looks like some lady is holding 'this skirt' showing it to someone before putting it on.
Whereas if  she has already put 'this skirt' on,she could`ve said:
我穿的这条裙子好看吗？

Right?

Thanks again.


----------



## SuperXW

L3P said:


> Whereas if  she has already put 'this skirt' on,she could`ve said:
> 我穿的这条裙子好看吗？
> Right?


She could. But it is still more natural for her to ask 我穿这条裙子好看吗？ (no 的)
我穿这条裙子好看吗？ “I wear this skirt, looks good?”
-Natural
我穿的这条裙子好看吗？ "The skirt I'm wearing, looks good?"
-She is ultimately asking about "the skirt", which is temporarily on her. Anyone else could also wear this skirt, and the answer shall be the same.

By the way, even after putting it on, the lady may still say 这条裙子我穿好看吗？ with her finger pointing to the skirt.


----------



## L3P

SuperXW said:


> By the way, even after putting it on, the lady may still say 这条裙子我穿好看吗？ with her finger pointing to the skirt.



Then 我穿 is no more 如果我穿,what is it then?


----------



## stephenlearner

stephenlearner said:


> (3) 用在动词或形容词后面,连接表示程度或结果的补语。如:冷得打哆嗦;笑得肚子痛.


According to this rule, 得 can show the degree or the result of an action.
For degree, we can have 跑得快.
For result, we can have 冷得哆嗦.

But as for 穿*得*好看, 好看 is not the degree nor the result of putting on this skirt.
The* action* of putting on this skirt can't make it look good on you.
What makes the skirt look good on you is the skirt itself, not the action of putting it on.



L3P said:


> I meant:
> 心疼得慌
> 洗得乾净
> 兵士凶, 她更凶, 凶得人家反笑了
> 你说得很对
> 这条裙子我穿得好看吗？



The last two sentences are not grammatical. 你说*得*很对 should be 你说*的*很对. 你说的很对 means 你说的*话*很对.

If you want to put 这条裙子 in the beginning of a sentence, you can say:
这条裙子我穿好看吗？
这条裙子我穿*着*好看吗？

I think these two are very natural and common.


----------



## brofeelgood

L3P said:


> 我穿的这条裙子好看吗？



我穿*的*这条裙子好看吗？ With 的, the subject switches to 裙子 - the skirt.

To summarise:

我穿(着)的这条裙子好看吗？ = Does the skirt I'm wearing look nice?

我穿(着)这条裙子好看吗? = Do I look nice in this skirt?

我穿(着)裙子好看吗? = Do I look nice in skirts (in general)?

这条裙子好看吗? = Does this skirt look nice?



stephenlearner said:


> The last two sentences are not grammatical. 你说*得*很对 should be 你说*的*很对. 你说的很对 means 你说的*话*很对.



Ok, going off on a tangent on this one... 

In my opinion, both 你说的对 and 你说得对 are valid statements, with a small but noticeable difference in between.

你说的对 = 你所说的是对的 - the emphasis is in the content (重点是所说的内容).
In English, this would be the equivalent of "What you said is correct."

你说得对 - the entire delivery of a point is considered (侧重"说"/整个表达过程).
In English, this would be "You said that correctly."

Nevertheless, in many cases, you could pick either one to express agreement.


----------



## SuperXW

L3P said:


> Then 我穿 is no more 如果我穿,what is it then?


Chinese lacks of precise tense. So here 我穿 can mean 如果我经常穿 "if i often wear", 如果我以后穿 "if I wear later" etc.
Like others have said, it can also mean 我穿着, i.e. "this dress, as I'm wearing now, looks good?"


----------



## L3P

SuperXW said:


> ... it can also mean 我穿着, i.e. "this dress, as I'm wearing now, looks good?"



I guess this one does it in this case.Thanks a lot,SuperXW and everyone else who contributed!


----------



## allan8964

L3P, please compare these and feel the difference:
穿得好看   -> 她一向穿*得*好看(or 漂亮).
穿(着) ... 好看  ->  她穿(着)这件裙子好看(or 漂亮).

allan


----------



## L3P

As I feel it,allan8964, 她一向穿得好看 - 'She always dresses well' - the focus is on 'dresses'
As for 她穿(着)这件裙子好看 - 'She`s wearing this skirt now,and it looks good' - but I`m not sure WHAT is good,the skirt itself or the way she`s wearing this skirt.
I think I incline toward the latter.


----------



## allan8964

I agree with you. compare these 2 sentences:
这件裙子好看. 不过她穿了并不好看.
These interesting discussions are all about 好看 with 穿 and 穿得. As you described 穿得 focuses on the behavior of 穿 or 'dresses' (sometimes 穿着, both verb and noun, as 穿着讲究, 穿着得体, etc) while 穿(着) ... 好看 is focused on the status with something on. Put it simple, the former pattern is HOW to 穿 and the latter is what looks like with 穿.

allan


----------



## brofeelgood

她穿(着)这件裙子好看


L3P said:


> As for 她穿(着)这件裙子好看 - 'She`s wearing this skirt now,and it looks good' - but I`m not sure WHAT is good,the skirt itself or the way she`s wearing this skirt.
> I think I incline toward the latter.



她 穿着这条裙子 很好看 = *She* looks nice while wearing this skirt.

她穿着*的*裙子,很好看 = *The skirt* that she's wearing looks nice.

As was already mentioned, *的* switches the focus from 她 (she) to 裙子 (skirt).


----------



## kareno999

L3P said:


> I`m a little confused about the formation of the sentence
> 这条裙子我穿好看吗？


In normal order, it would be 我穿这条裙子(的话)好看吗
Very common to move the object to the front and omit any conditional conjunctive in colloquial conversations.
E.g.,
这件事他去办能成吗?
下季度的预算我们这个季度用完也无所谓. It's alright if we use up the budget for next quarter in this quarter.


----------

